# Truck bed chainsaw mount



## phil21502 (Apr 16, 2013)

Think it was on this forum where a saw a log across a truck bed that then held saws. Searched and searched and can't find it again. Any help?


----------



## sherrick (Apr 16, 2013)

I think it was in the thread about showing your crummies.


----------



## twochains (Apr 16, 2013)

You can use a 4x6. Bore straight through for each saw, mount it horizontally stick your saws in vertically with the handles up...works great!


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 16, 2013)

I just wrap the chain around the handlebar and toss it in.


----------



## jrcat (Apr 16, 2013)

I keep mine locked up in one of those aluminum tool boxes. Tractor Supply special $250. To many people around here that like the 5 finger discount.


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm too cheap for one of dem tool boxes, so i just huck the saws in the back with everything else. Usually head straight for home after cutting all day but if I don't and say go out to eat/drunk (stinking of diesel and trees:msp_rolleyes then I'll lock the saws up in the cab. 

I've punched holes in countless bar oil bottles with felling dogs, nicked my axe handle poked holes in my calks, lost my tin hat once (flew out the back...).


Now that I think of it having one of them tool box thingys could save alot of time...


----------



## jrcat (Apr 17, 2013)

Now that I think of it having one of them tool box thingys could save alot of time...[/QUOTE said:


> Hmmm I bet it would save a lot of time and money. No matter how you end up doing it a determined thief will break into anything even locked cabs and tool boxes. But I figured I might as well make any perspective thieves work for it, which might allow me enough time to get the first round threw one of the knee caps:yoyo:


----------



## Hinerman (Apr 17, 2013)

BAM!!! 

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/forestry-logging-forum/142258d1277779400-crummie-004-jpg

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/forestry-logging-forum/151554d1285030506-grouse-suby-010-jpg


----------



## Rounder (Apr 17, 2013)

That was a blast from the past, several trucks and subarus past them....Couple dogs too, unfortunately.

View attachment 290871
View attachment 290872
View attachment 290873


Just measure a log to fit to the outside edges of the bed rails, flatside the ends to sit on the rails, and bolt it down. If you've got a tool box, make sure there's clearance for handle bars. - Sam


----------



## Rounder (Apr 28, 2013)

View attachment 292888
View attachment 292887


Here you go. Not pretty, but 20 minutes with a log tape, crayon, and saw this afternoon. Couple nuts, bolts and washers and you're all set.


----------

